# new snake



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

So i was supposed to get bearded dragons ( i still am but my roomate is paying for them and keeping them in his room, so they wont be my problem). anyway i want to buy a snake, always have but i dont know why i havent heh. I read the pinned article and i want a snake that wont grow to big for my first snake. So i was looking at corn snakes, king snakes, and my cousin told my ball pythons dont grow that big. Im not that interested in the ball python because when im ready im gonna wanna buy a red tail (just my preference i like the way they look). My question is which snake is more handleable? like i have piranha so i dont want another pet i have to sit and look at all day, i want something i can hold in my hand without getting bitten EVERY time. and i dont want to hold the snake 24 hours a day, but id like to hold it as much as i could. Any input would be helpful as im going to the store tonight to pick out a snake, and maybe buy it. Also i have a 20 gallon long tank setup for a reptile (minor mod. will make it habitable for a snake) so thats another reason i want a snake that will not grow to big, and i dont mind if i have to buy a bigger tank later but the longer i wait the bigger/better tank i can buy. Thanks in advance sorry for the long post but i want to make sure how deep the pool is before i jump in


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I would say a corn snake. They are great beginner snakes and I have never heard of anyone getting bitten by a corn snake. My first snake was also a corn snake and it was a very beautiful colored and docile snake :nod:

Good luck









Edit: spelling


----------



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool, well any snake thats non venemous im not afraid of getting bit and bleeding a little, but i just didnt want to get a snake thats known for being hostile all the time thats all. I like corn snakes because they are so colorful (or can be i should say) from the pics ive seen on the net. but then again if i dont find one i like at my LFS's ill try and find a dealer online that will ship one. Thanks for the input i did already do a bit of research last night on how to care for both corn and king snakes(as i was still undecided), so i think if i find one i like ill buy it tonight.


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

corn snake definatly they have amazing colors and are very docile and dont grow to be huge


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Corn snake or ball python.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Another great snake with an even better personality is a CB Western Hognose. They only get about 18" and look just like Rattlesnakes...but they're so sweet!

As for being bitten by Corns, I've never been hit by an adult but young ones can be very snappy because they think everything is going to try and eat them. Corns also won't "sit" with you like Ball Pythons will. They are handleable but they're always on the move. When you get one out it will just keep on moving. Western Hogs, on the other hand, are great for staying in one place.


----------



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

So my plan went to sh*t. i set the tank up yesterday. (20 gallon). Called the 3 LFS near me to get price ranges. Petco was the middle range but i didnt care because i wanted to buy from somewhere i trust (i do most of my business through them for buying feeders for my P's and stuff) rather than joe shmoes, not that it mattered, but im getting ahead of myself. So i walk in and look at the reptiles. I held a king snake, then a corn snake, then a red tail boa, then a ball python. The king snake and corn snake was cool slithering through my fingers and stuff. The red tail was just awesome, but for 200 dollars and their potential growth made me put it down. Then the guy made me hold a ball python and said "these only grow 4-6 feet max". In my mind i thought it wasnt true but when i had it in my hand i was like a kid in a candy store. So im on my way home with a ball python... there goes all my research, all my planning. my plan was to get a corn snake to get some experience with snakes so i can eventually buy a boa or python. Also the ball python was 80 dollars U.S. and when i got to the counter it rang in as a sale, i got 50 bucks off, so the snake cost me 30 dollars, and i took that as a sign from god i need to buy this snake (i only beleive in him when it fits my agenda hah) But anyway that was my night yesterday. today ill be googling some care sheets for him, i named him Scottey T. (named him after scott thomas from the movie Eurotrip).

BUT i was holding him this morning before i came to work and i noticed what looked like little bugs crawling on him, and i thought they were mites. So what does this mean for scottey? i have no gripe about taking him back if this is a serious condition, but ill have to go somewhere else to get another snake as i dont want to get a snake from the same tank as they prob all have those mites. This was before work mind you and ill be working all day but tommorrow im going to check again to make a positive ID that there are little bugs on him. So my question then would be. What kind of snake conditions can they develope that has mites? or are there suppose to be bugs crawling on him?(i highly doubt that). What would be the proper coarse to take? i mean i have no worry about taking him to a vet if this is a common/easy releived problem. But if its a serious one i dont have the knowledge or experience to deal with a serious illness yet. any input would be helpful and tommorrow ill try and post some pics of him (the reason i think they are mites is they are really really small not like a fly or something that couldve landed on him).


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

burm python ya baby thoes are the sickes things ever


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Whenever he poops, take it and put it in a plastic bag... send it to the vet and tell him to check for all parasites. He should be able to tell if there's mites or not.

Mites aren't too serious of a problem, but it's best you get rid of the mites.


----------



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

well, meet scotty T.


----------



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

well, meet scotty T.


----------



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

well, meet scotty T.

edit: grr didnt work


----------



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

i dont know its not working .


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Petco has to be one of the worst places to buy an animal. That Ball is most likely a bush baby (wild caught) and is probably riddled with parasites. A trip to the vet is indeed in order. We only deal with captive bred (not even captive hatch) because we don't want to deal with vaccinations and parasite removal. Another thing is that the Ball you bought has probably never been offered frozen or pre-killed food so you're going to have to train it over.

I know it's hard to have patience but the best thing to do is just wait and buy something from a reputable source. I could have hooked you up with someone that has great captive bred Balls.


----------



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah i know i shouldve waited. but then that whole spur of the momemt thing wouldve been gone. Last week i came across a site that helpes locate vets in your area, so im gong to try and find it today, after further examination i see no mites on him, but id rather take him to a vet to make sure. He ate on saturday, no problem, but i did feed him a live mouse, i didnt even attempt frozen. as long as theres nothing to wrong with him from a vet check im def going to keep him. What are the diffrences of wild caught and captive bred ball pythons? im talking down the road, not the beggining like parasites and desease, like are there any diffrences between them say 5 years down the road?


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Another great snake with an even better personality is a CB Western Hognose. They only get about 18" and look just like Rattlesnakes...but they're so sweet!
> 
> As for being bitten by Corns, I've never been hit by an adult but young ones can be very snappy because they think everything is going to try and eat them. Corns also won't "sit" with you like Ball Pythons will. They are handleable but they're always on the move. When you get one out it will just keep on moving. Western Hogs, on the other hand, are great for staying in one place.
> [snapback]1090949[/snapback]​


im sorry but i wouldnt suggest a whn as a first snake...

in my experience they have been real nippy


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Another great snake with an even better personality is a CB Western Hognose. They only get about 18" and look just like Rattlesnakes...but they're so sweet!
> ...


There's a big difference between captive bred and wild caught. Notice I said "CB." Wild caughts can be nippy and have been known to be difficult to get feeding, especially on anything other than lizards. Captive breds are completely different. I'm sure there are exceptions out there, but I haven't encountered one beyond the hatchling stage that's been nippy. In fact, my Corns tend to give me more grief.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

yea i just got my second bnall python
there tame, never bite, they get 5 feet but the maxium cage size you need to get is like a 30 breeder


----------

